# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Open pergola on front of house

## Jackpot

G'day, 
We are attaching a pergola to the front of house. We have to have stirrups out the roof as our current eaves in the area are quite large, putting any additionally weight on them.....I would assume wouldn't be great.
I generally overthink things as I want it to be perfect but want to do it myself. I cant find any info on an easy way to work out the angles I need to cut the beams on. 
See attached pictures for reference.   
Very rough but shows how I want to join them the the front beam which runs parallel with the house.  do I just sit the wood up there once both front and back beams are in place and use a square off them to scibe up onto the wood??is there a site I can use to see different joining methods? most I see are American and in inches.  
cheers

----------


## SlowMick

in your second picture you ask the question - notch top otr bottom.  Notch the top ones as you will have negligible effect on the strength of the members.  Water also can't collect in an upside down cup. 
If you google Timber Queensland Technical Data Sheets you might find some interesting stuff. 
Good luck with it all.

----------


## r3nov8or

To calculate anything to do with building have a look at blocklayer.com

----------

